# If these ad's get any worse...



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

If these ads get any worse, I won't be able to surf the site at work. WTH! I'm looking into launching my own site, but there are obvious costs associated with that. I'd like to get some feedback. You can contact me through my email if you like as well.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

I've got Callaway Golf , Hilton , Engineering Consulting, & RC plane add.

time to remove all Cookies, delete history?
Currently using firefox
any browsers better ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I've never seen any adverts here that weren't Workplace Safe ? And none have been offensive to me ? Hell, most of the time(like fer as long as I've been on the internet, ie-18 years) I just tune out the adverts, never even notice them unless they are pop-ups, and my Firefox prevents Pop-ups !


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

if you can load programs onto you work computer.. Adfender will block 98 percent of adds. I have used it for some time now.


----------



## solographix (Apr 28, 2009)

plymouth71 said:


> If these ads get any worse, I won't be able to surf the site at work. WTH! I'm looking into launching my own site, but there are obvious costs associated with that. I'd like to get some feedback. You can contact me through my email if you like as well.


Firefox + This plug-in 

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi plymouth71
I tend to agree with you about the ads, The one's that have nothing to do with any of the hobbies on HobbyTalk are really irritating. But your always going to have some ads as long as they are related to one of the hobbies.

As far as the site your thinking of starting up, I'd be interested


----------



## solographix (Apr 28, 2009)

Be Warned, the plug-in I posted above also hides the legit forum sponsors that have always been there.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

firefox + ABP = what ads? <--also you can customize the elements to block or unblock


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks, but it's more than just the Ad's. Some guys have been trying to get answers for problems with things like Chat and accessing the site and hangups etc. These guys are like delinquent parents. They've thrown the baby out with the bathwater. It's frustrating!!!


----------



## solographix (Apr 28, 2009)

plymouth71 said:


> Thanks, but it's more than just the Ad's. Some guys have been trying to get answers for problems with things like Chat and accessing the site and hangups etc. These guys are like delinquent parents. They've thrown the baby out with the bathwater. It's frustrating!!!


I am a Graphic Artist / Web Designer and I thought of putting a site together myself. It would be a pretty big undertaking to start from scratch.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

plymouth, Aue Contrair(sp).
they have bought a list of potential customers for the advertisers they cater to.
the visits of members who don't posy and guests indicated to them that is was a worthwhile investment.
they have no reason to react to the tiny minority of folks who actually use and have financially supported this site. they got nada in the way of those funds when they bought the site.
they bought potential customers and the advertising pays to keep this running.
if it fails, they just wash it out and go on to the next potential.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*uh... none of the above.*


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> plymouth, Aue Contrair(sp).
> they have bought a list of potential customers for the advertisers they cater to.
> the visits of members who don't posy and guests indicated to them that is was a worthwhile investment.
> they have no reason to react to the tiny minority of folks who actually use and have financially supported this site. they got nada in the way of those funds when they bought the site.
> ...


like w/ Al says...
ok, i've been a "Free-Loader" since i've been here "Bubba Da' Free-Loader)

i say ride the free-ride, til it's Ka-Putt :drunk:

i know allot, & most of u have financially supported this site, 4 it 2 exist..
and i graciously thank you....

but with or without previously giving financial support.....
Da' Coffee is spilt (spilted?? :freak
may as well enjoy What we can here...While we can......

searching 4 other avenues along the way, is a given No-Brainer...

either way, been only here about 3 yrs....
and i thank EVERYONE Here 4 making that possible:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 

<<<< Disclaimer >>>>
(on a coffee-buzz.. so "IF" I've put both feet in my mouth..:freak


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dang.... I miss K girl... thanks ND


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm with nuther, none of the above............ pig


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

partspig said:


> I'm with nuther, none of the above............ pig


same here.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

What ad's???

I dont get any.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

What ads? None here. Firefox and Adblock.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

So....? It does ABSOLUTELY nothing about the overall change in "climate" here.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh no. There most definitely was a cold front from the east, but it stalled over the US giving us all overcast skies with scattered showers. Sadly, it makes things miserable. Not miserable enough to seek warmer climes, but none the less cold and dreary. Carry your Adblock plus umbrellas folks, because it goes downhill from here!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, and none of the above too. I'm not ready to give up on the old gal just yet. The adblock does wonders!! The sponsor list is right back where it belongs, though if there were true forum related actual ads before they are gone. I'm still hoping for my 6 number miracle so I can save the day.. :lol:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> carpenters -We've Only Just Begun - YouTube


I love my head banger crap, but Karen's voice was remarkable. I still love to listen to the Carpenters sometimes. And heres some coolness. I am not savvy with links, but go on utube and watch Elvis Presley's jailhouse rock video, He was one smooooooooth dude. (and a slotcar collector)


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Do these adblockers work on smart tvs? 

Because, even in these practice sessions, nascars commercials are killin me...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> I love my head banger crap, but Karen's voice was remarkable. I still love to listen to the Carpenters sometimes. And heres some coolness. I am not savvy with links, but go on utube and watch Elvis Presley's jailhouse rock video, He was one smooooooooth dude. (and a slotcar collector)


yep on K & R Carpenter...
this was my wife's/my.. H/S graduating class "song" (1976)

Bubba 123


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Do these adblockers work on smart tvs?
> 
> Because, even in these practice sessions, nascars commercials are killin me...


 
I wish they would.
.
better yet. work on dumb TV's as well.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I thought I was in the clear with the pop up ads, but they finally found me. I now can no longer open any of the hobbytalk forum sections on my Iphone without getting redirected to some BS advertisement for games and apps. What gives? Anybody else have this problem? Anyone know a cure? Any way to let the powers that be know it's happening so that it can be fixed? I dug around and couldn't ind a way to contact them. Frustrated


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I voted for all of the above.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Gear Head said:


> Any way to let the powers that be know it's happening so that it can be fixed? I dug around and couldn't ind a way to contact them. Frustrated


At the bottom of this page is a link "contact Us". I don't know if it will help, but it's a place to start.
hojoe


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Try this forum its quiet and ready for new blood !

http://s1.zetaboards.com/SLOTTERS/index/


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Never had a pop-up yet. Knock on wood.........


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

TEAM D.V.S. said:


> Try this forum its quiet and ready for new blood !
> 
> http://s1.zetaboards.com/SLOTTERS/index/


Thats a racers forum is it not ....will us riff raff have to hold our controllers with the pinky finger extended?


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

The other day the pop ups for me were so bad I avoided site for a day until it finally cleared up. It was ridiculous. 5 or 6 at a time.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

As of today, the site problems cleared up for me. Fingers crossed.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*forum*



Bill Hall said:


> Thats a racers forum is it not ....will us riff raff have to hold our controllers with the pinky finger extended?


it is a general forum for all h.o. slots. there is a section with magnet car help from Yo bear . check it out !


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I been using my iPad the past two weeks to visit and I have no pop ups at all. 

Dave


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

I use Google Chrome. Large screen laptop. I really don't notice the ads. I guess I'm myopic.

Later The Need stronger and stronger reading glasses just to see the threads Rockinator


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*In a perfect world...*



hojoe said:


> At the bottom of this page is a link "contact Us". I don't know if it will help, but it's a place to start.hojoe


Contacting via this link is ideally what one could and would do... however it's futile. I've tried a few times and have never got so much as a "smell ya later". .... this is part of the reason for all this grumbling. We're on autopilot.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> Contacting via this link is ideally what one could and would do... however it's futile. I've tried a few times and have never got so much as a "smell ya later". .... this is part of the reason for all this grumbling. We're on autopilot.


Yeah, and unfortunately I have a funny feeling it's the autopilot version from the movie "Airplane".


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks like I picked the wrong day to quit sniffing glue :freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Or pictures....

Fresh this week.
I can't see pictures on ht referenced from photobucket. All others I can see.
I have no idea if the change is with photobucket, android, or ht.

Anyone else have this?


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

can you see this NTX?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Or pictures....
> 
> Fresh this week.
> I can't see pictures on ht referenced from photobucket. All others I can see.
> ...


Rich, 

Didnt Nuther Dave have an issue like this last year? Drop him a note if he doesnt show up. I dont believe it's related to the change of house.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

GenevaDirt said:


> can you see this NTX?


Not on my android phone. Everything else, yes.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Not on my android phone. Everything else, yes.


Rich... Is it all Pbucket Photos or just certain ones or a certain groups of them? 

Bill is correct, I did have pic issues a year or more ago and it was not an HT issue for me. I had a situation where my Norton DNS was blocking all of Bill Hall's photo's. Just Bill's and nobody else's. Through trial and error I figured out it was in Norton DNS and would have to disable DNS it to view the pics and enable it when I was done. (frustrating)... I finally ended up calling Norton support. With the help of "Tony" in New Delhi, India I was able to ID the Pbucket file types and add them to the Norton allowable list. Fixed it though for all of Bill's pics. Now I have the same issue with BobZilla's and VideoJimmy's pics. Trouble is it was awhile ago and now I can't seem to find the path back to that screen in the Norton program where I can add those photo file types... so I guess another call to "Tony" will have to be made.


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

Just some info....Check to make sure your pop up blocker is on in Internet explorer or whatever you are using.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

They'rrrrrre Backkkkkkk


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

racer8nut said:


> Just some info....Check to make sure your pop up blocker is on in Internet explorer or whatever you are using.


i have Norton 360..
no problems...so far :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm using Ad Blocker plus and haven't had any problems. Works great!

Tom


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

This ad caught my eye . . .  :woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup, that one was a "Bad Idea". :lol:


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

Firefox with Ad Blocker Plus, haven't seen a single ad.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I think I'm going to have to clear the cookies after my wife uses the computer...


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

alpink said:


> plymouth, Aue Contrair(sp).
> they have bought a list of potential customers for the advertisers they cater to.
> the visits of members who don't posy and guests indicated to them that is was a worthwhile investment.
> they have no reason to react to the tiny minority of folks who actually use and have financially supported this site. they got nada in the way of those funds when they bought the site.
> ...


What he said,straight up!:wave:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Not sure if it is a change in the site or just my web browsing habits but all the adds the last couple of days for me have been automotive related. At least it makes more sense.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Just logged onto HT, the side ad for Mrs. Smith's pies has me logging off
and heading to the Kitchen for a warm slice of pie & hot cup of tea!


----------

